# JBL Tempo



## frostbite (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi, so I was searching for a decent pair of headphones to purchase in the price range of 1-2k and landed across JBL. 

Now where I'm confused is this : 1.JBL On Ear Headphone

And 2.JBL J03B On Ear Headphone 

Are the two same, if not what's the difference, since there's obviously a difference in the price tag. Which ones do you recommend? If the earlier then what would be the right price for "JBL Tempo On Ear Headphone", since I'll be purchasing them online(through COD).


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Which type of music you like??


----------



## frostbite (Oct 15, 2013)

All genres. Bass preferred. Please answer all the questions asked as well.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Ftw I should say that 1 one is good for bass. Regarding the difference I have no idea but my friend used that one for a few months and he found it quite nice.  I recommend you to get the 1st one.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay its about 1.4k on flipkart? Available any cheaper on any other online stores? Or that's the right price for it.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Well my friend purchased it on full price so for me it is cheap. Rest all is with you.


----------



## frostbite (Oct 16, 2013)

Well, waiting for some more heads up to this and I'll place the order.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Hi, so I was searching for a decent pair of headphones to purchase in the price range of 1-2k and landed across JBL.
> 
> Now where I'm confused is this : 1.JBL On Ear Headphone
> 
> ...



both of them are sheet as they are one and the same thing. amazon is cheaper here. failkart is expensive
really sucky bass and your ears will hurt as they do not sit around your ears but sit on top of them.

get this or a sennheiser hd408, which is wayyy better, but not available easiy
Sony MDR-XB400 Headphones - Sony: Flipkart.com


----------



## frostbite (Oct 22, 2013)

Gollum said:


> both of them are sheet as they are one and the same thing. amazon is cheaper here. failkart is expensive
> really sucky bass and your ears will hurt as they do not sit around your ears but sit on top of them.
> 
> get this or a sennheiser hd408, which is wayyy better, but not available easiy
> Sony MDR-XB400 Headphones - Sony: Flipkart.com



Got the Sony mdr xb400. Loving the bass. How long should I burn them?


----------



## samudragupta (Oct 23, 2013)

40hrs max burning period


----------

